# El Parque de la Reserva y sus fuentes



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Bueno antes de llegar a Lima y gracias a este foro, me entere de las fuentes que hicieron en el Parque de la Reserva. La verdad que tenia tanta curiosidad de ir, que al final me anime un dia domingo a las 4.30pm. Les recomiendo que vayan a esa hora porque el espectaculo con las luces y rayos laser empieza a partir de las 6.00pm. Las fuentes se mueven al ritmo de musica clasica muy placentera. No habia fila para entrar y se veia mucho orden. La verdad que hicieron un excelente trabajo y sobre todo preservar un parque publico en medio de la ciudad que tanta falta nos hace. El parque esta dividido en dos parques conectados a traves de un tunel. En el primer parque y el mas pequeño se ubican solo 4 fuentes y las 9 restantes estan ubicadas en el parque mas grande.

Los invito a ver esta muestra, disfrutenlas.









































































Este es el tunel que conecta ambos parques. Castañeda aprovecho y puso todas las maquetas y fotos de las obras ejecutadas durante su gestion y futuras obras.




















































































































































































































































EN LA SEGUNDA PARTE LES MOSTRARE COMO SE VEN LAS FUENTES EN LA NOCHE


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chévere luce el parque. La espera fue larga, pero al parecer valió la pena. 

Gracias por mostrarnos tus fotos! Espero ver la segunda parte!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hermosas! que ganas de ir y conocerlas en persona. Castañeda quedará como uno de los alcaldes que más obras hizo, buena lucho!

Excelente aporte Ralfo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ralfo, excelente el thread, muy completo. Ahora que vi el Estadio Nacional al fondo de una de las fotos, por fin me puedo dar una mejor idea de dónde quedaba este parque, dejé Lima hace muchos años y no he vuelto a regresar por este lado de la ciudad (aunque ya la he visitado 3 veces). Será pues motivo para pasearse por ahí la próxima vez. Espero que mantengan el lugar tan lindo como se ahora, y que la gente siga aprovechando de un parque tan lindo, un oasis en medio de la ciudad.

Algo que no puedo concebir es cómo la gente, los niños sobre todo, se ponen a jugar con el agua y a mojarse en pleno frío (y se ve que el invierno se niega a irse). Más con la humedad de Lima, deben coger un buen resfriado de seguro... hno:

¡Saludos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Una obra super cuestionada, pero acaso no se ve lindo?  Quedó rebien!! Antes ese parque estaba ahí, sin más! vacío!!! Que gusto da ahora ver a tanta gente visitandolo  

Bonitas fotos Ralfo!! 

Canelita, de hecho que los niños deben resfriarse! pero debe ser divertido andar saltando y evitando los chorros de agua!!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Me gusto el recorrido por el Parque de la Reserva, va a ser mas chevere en verano por el calor estoy seguro que a mas de uno van a mojar alli, por ejm, pasar por ese tunel de agua si alguien te da un empujon al costado :lol:


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Una obra super cuestionada, pero acaso no se ve lindo?  Quedó rebien!! Antes ese parque estaba ahí, sin más! vacío!!! Que gusto da ahora ver a tanta gente visitandolo
> 
> Bonitas fotos Ralfo!!
> 
> Canelita, de hecho que los niños deben resfriarse! pero debe ser divertido andar saltando y evitando los chorros de agua!!!


si,...tienes razon...segun oi fue muy cuestionada, decian que como era posible que se gaste tanta agua en una ciudad que carece de ella...pero segun explico luego el mismo Castañeda el agua que se utiliza en ese parque es rehusable..es decir no se gasta sino se vuelve a usar y usar...no se como funcione eso pero pues si es asi excelente

ademas, como tambien añadio el...osea...era un parque que como dicen estaba ahi, sin mas ni mas.....ahora luce hermoso, con fuentes de agua bellisimas y un espectaculo de luces impresionante...eso levanta el autoestima del limeño, ver una ciudad con lugares tan impresionantes como este....que segun oi se puede dar el lujo de decir que tiene la fuente de agua mas alta del mundo....

veia en una de las fotos como la gente salia de un tunel de agua riendo y contenta, familias con niños, chicos, chicas, etc etc......que acaso eso no cuenta como obra? dar un momento de felicidad y regocijo al peruano?....yo no podria cuestionar algo asi.

a mi me parece una excelente obra...muy hermoso ha quedado el parque...bien por Castañeda y bien por la ciudad de Lima que se merece
obras como esta...de todas maneras ire a ese parque en mi proximo viaje al Peru.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

que chevere se ve el parque, buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

uspaorkoo said:


> si,...tienes razon...segun oi fue muy cuestionada, decian que como era posible que se gaste tanta agua en una ciudad que carece de ella...pero segun explico luego el mismo Castañeda el agua que se utiliza en ese parque es rehusable..es decir no se gasta sino se vuelve a usar y usar...no se como funcione eso pero pues si es asi excelente
> 
> ademas, como tambien añadio el...osea...era un parque que como dicen estaba ahi, sin mas ni mas.....ahora luce hermoso, con fuentes de agua bellisimas y un espectaculo de luces impresionante...eso levanta el autoestima del limeño, ver una ciudad con lugares tan impresionantes como este....que segun oi se puede dar el lujo de decir que tiene la fuente de agua mas alta del mundo....
> 
> ...


Recicla el agua, es decir, tienen una determinada cantidad de agua que van ultilizando y utilizando, a la vez que no se gasta el agua, esta se oxigena y sirve para el agua que está estancada no se pudra o algo así. Y efectivamente, es el géiser más alto dentro de un espacio cerrado, con sus impresionantes 80 metros, Además de tener el record Guiness por ser el complejo de fuentes más grande instalado dentro de un parque, o algo así 

Saludos!

Pd.: Buenas fotos, y espero con ansias la otra tanda.:banana:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Super chèvere...*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Nunca llegué a entrar a ese parque, no se ve mal y al parecer a la gente le gusta, después de todo creo que fue una buena inversión.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Es un gusto compartir estas fotos con ustedes. Respecto al comentario que hiciste Canelita, es cierto, la gente se moja y no le importa el frio y es parte del show. Imaginense como sera en verano. El parque esta muy bien cuidado, hay muchos letreros que dicen NO PISAR EL CESPED, a uno que otro distraido se les pasa, pero el personal de seguridad esta muy alerta e inmediatamente llaman la atencion a las personas que lo hacen. Es cuestion de educar. Pero al que no ha ido aun, se los recomiendo y sobre todo ir a eso de 4.30 a 5.00pm, el show de luces empieza a las 6.00 pm y se repite cada hora hasta las 10.00 pm. El mejor espectaculo esta en la Fuente Numero 2 llamada la fuente de la fantasia (ver el mapa del circuito). Es un espectaculo con musica clasica y criolla, imagenes, luces, etc. Bueno aca viene la segunda parte. Disfrutenlas!!

SEGUNDA PARTE
































































































































































































































































































































































Bueno espero que les haya gustado.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey! Que bonitas fotos del espectáculo de luces en la noche  Tendré que ir


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me encanta como se ve de noche.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

wow esta lindo el parque....sin dudas, nadie puede irse de Lima sin conocerlo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Definitivamente hermosísimo parque que tengo que visitarlo ahora que luce nuevas piletas !!! Buen thread ralfo !


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

omfg realmente espectacular O.O


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh me encanta.....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me encantan esas piletas, pero tengo una duda, es cierto que el agua es reciclada y todo eso... pero porqué el piso está mojado? osea se gasta agua no?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

De hecho que se tiene que gastar, de hecho yo no creo 100% eso del método de reciclar agua, quizá lo dijeron ante tanta crítica, o quizá el método si funciona pero no es completamente eficiente.


----------

